# Windows media player-wont save files



## BigGow (Nov 1, 2003)

Can anyone please help me.

When I download a video file using Windows media player and try to save it to my hard drive it does not save.

I do the usual - file , save as and make sure that I have selected the correct folder to save it in. Then when I save it the usual green bar/transfer thing flashes on screen as if it has saved.
But when I go to play the file/look at the folder there is nothing there and it hasnt saved.

Its bugging me to death!!!!

Please please please help me.
Many thanks
Chris Gowan.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi Chris and welcome. Just wondering if you are saving to a temp folder? I sometimes get the temp folders on my computer mixed up. There is a c:/temp and there is a c:/winnt/temp as well as temp folders located in most programs. Hope this helps you. I can't think of anything else sorry.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

It me no means corrects the problem... but you can right click on the link to the video and select save target as... 

This will save the file for sure.


----------



## BigGow (Nov 1, 2003)

No Im not saving to temp folders - well I dont think so anyway!
I will just have to download files by right clicking. Its just annoying me that I cant watch the videos as they download so I know if they are any good.

Anyway thanks for replying
Cheers Chris.


----------

